# Which slimline dish selection should I make in setup?



## Rick Sass (Feb 29, 2004)

I just had my two HR10-250's replaced with two HR23-700 units and a Slimline dish was installed. It has 3 LNB's and the dish is 22" X 32". In the setup menu for the satellite there are quite a few choices for Slimline 3 dishes. Which selection should I make for a Slimline 3 dish?

Also, what is the difference between the 3 LNB and the 5 LNB dish other than two more LNB's? What's the advantage, if any? Should I have insisted on getting a 5 LNB dish?

Thanx.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Your dish may actually have 5 LNBs, though only three physical housings. try the 5LNB option first and see if that works.

There is a new 3-LNB dish with a built-in SWM module - you probably don't have that, but I suppose you might. DirecTV is moving away from using the 119 and 110 positions, so the 5LNB dish probably doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

5-LNB SlimLine sees the 99, 101, 103, 110 and 119&#186;W satellites.
3-LNB SlimLine sees the 99, 101 and 103&#186;W satellites. 

The 119&#186;W satellite beams local SD channels to some cities, and also provide Spanish Language packages.


----------



## Rick Sass (Feb 29, 2004)

I tried selecting a 5 LNB Slimline dish and I did receive all the channels but in the setup menu it says that there was an error regarding the dish. I then switched to a 3 LNB dish and I do get all the channels and no error messages.

I still don't know which 3 LNB Slimline dish to select in the satellite setup menu. The choices are:
03: Slimline 3 (I selected this one)
07: Slimline 3 & 72.5
11: Slimline 3 & 95
15: Slimline 3 & 72.5 & 95

Which one is correct and what's the difference between them?

Thanx.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Rick Sass said:


> I tried selecting a 5 LNB Slimline dish and I did receive all the channels but in the setup menu it says that there was an error regarding the dish. I then switched to a 3 LNB dish and I do get all the channels and no error messages.
> 
> I still don't know which 3 LNB Slimline dish to select in the satellite setup menu. The choices are:
> 03: Slimline 3 (I selected this one)
> ...


The first one, 03. The others have additional dishes. Some SD locals come off 72.5 and require a second dish. Most international packages come off of 95 which would require another dish. So if you don't have any other dishes and just one you would want the first selection which is just the Slimline 3 and no other dishes.


----------



## Rick Sass (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanx!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Rick ... Look at your dish. Does it have three "knobs", or just one? The 3 LNBs assemblies means you have the 5-LNB SlimLine. If there's just one LNB assembly then you have the 3-LNB SlimLine. That because the center LNB assembly actually contains 3 LNBs in one case.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Rick Sass said:


> I just had my two HR10-250's replaced with two HR23-700 units and a Slimline dish was installed. It has 3 LNB's and the dish is 22" X 32". In the setup menu for the satellite there are quite a few choices for Slimline 3 dishes. Which selection should I make for a Slimline 3 dish?...


Maybe the larger question is why you, as a customer, are bearing the burden of setup. It would seem that the installer should have made the correct choice to begin with.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

TyroneShoes said:


> Maybe the larger question is why you, as a customer, are bearing the burden of setup. It would seem that the installer should have made the correct choice to begin with.


Excellent point. I wonder if DirecTV did this installation?


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Excellent point. I wonder if DirecTV did this installation?


DirecTV usually contracts out for installs, so I doubt it was and actual DirecTV employee.......maybe it was a dishnet ex.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

codespy said:


> DirecTV usually contracts out for installs, so I doubt it was and actual DirecTV employee.......maybe it was a dishnet ex.


True. I was more wondering if it was a self-install, or a friend, rather than a satellite tech.


----------



## Rick Sass (Feb 29, 2004)

The install was done by an "independent contractor" of DTV who was only working for DTV for 8 months. I was fine with him swapping out the dish but I did not want him to touch my equipment. When he looked at my rack his eyes glazed over and he said he never had seen a setup like this. I had to walk him through a bit of the setup and I didn't want the installer doing on learning how to do a setup at my expense and time.

I do have the single knob 3 LNB that was referenced earlier in my post but the installer was confused as to why there was an error message on the setup screen after he insisted that I had a 3 LNB but the satellite configuration was for a 5 LNB dish. The tech did not know that you could change dishes on the satellite configuration menu and he thought that what ever was highlighted than that was the only selection available. I quizzed him quite a bit that the setting needs to be changed but his comeback was, "as long as I got a picture then everything is fine and he's seen this situation before. Please sign her and remember DTV for your future satellite needs". 

Rather than call DTV for technical assistance, I thought I would ask you guys for some help. I like doing my own installs and understanding how things work rather than sit on the couch and hope that things were done correctly. I don't consider doing a DTV box swap a "burden"; just follow the prompts and know your equipment that you're installing.

Thanx,


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Gotcha Rick. So is everything working OK now?


----------



## Rick Sass (Feb 29, 2004)

Yep, I changed the satellite dish type from Slimline 5 to Slimline 3 and I have no error messages in the satellite configuration menu and I have a pix with 95 to 100 satellite signal strength readings.

Thanx again for everyone's help.


----------



## Rick Sass (Feb 29, 2004)

Still confused - is this is a 3 LNB or 5 LNB?

Thanx.


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thats a 3 LNB


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

Last month I was having signal problems so they took down my 5 LNB and replaced it with a 3 LNB. Easier to align and I didn't need Spanish programming which is on the other satellites.


----------

